# Riu in aruba



## jlf58 (Apr 21, 2013)

I just traded in for 8/8 in a 1bd. I know enough about it and have stayed at a RIU IN Cancun and there food is very good. Just wanted to see if anyone has seen or stayed there lately. How dated are the 1bd villas ? how is the 1bd setup ? kitchen, beds etc ? I have been to Aruba 5 times, know that pretty well also. What is the best casino lately ? my wife loves the Marriott and I assume is bigger with the updates ? I have a car, will travel to where the bridge was, anything else of interest lately to see ?


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Apr 22, 2013)

stands out like a sore thumb in the high rise section.  architecture doesn't fit at all.    Can't comment on the untis itself.  the hotel section is brand new (been open around 4-5 years),  haven't heard if they redid the acquired timeshare rooms or not.   

friends stayed there (hotel section) and had good things to say about it (outside of the architecture issues)


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Apr 22, 2013)

Never stayed there but did read some time ago about owners complaining about lack of refurbishing of units. Riu took over the old Aruba Grand hotel and refurbished the hotel portion, which is all-inclusive. However, several owners posted that the few timeshare units were neglected as they felt Riu was trying to force them out.

As for Aruba, if you haven't been there lately, you will see a great deal of development, especially in the high rise area. Ritz Carlton is building above Marriott, there are several condo deveopments under way, including Acqua next to the new malls and lots of road construction near the airport and downtown.


----------



## arubanut (Apr 27, 2013)

Fletch said:


> I just traded in for 8/8 in a 1bd. I know enough about it and have stayed at a RIU IN Cancun and there food is very good. Just wanted to see if anyone has seen or stayed there lately. How dated are the 1bd villas ? how is the 1bd setup ? kitchen, beds etc ? I have been to Aruba 5 times, know that pretty well also. What is the best casino lately ? my wife loves the Marriott and I assume is bigger with the updates ? I have a car, will travel to where the bridge was, anything else of interest lately to see ?



*You will have a GREAT time.*

We have owned since Aruba Palm Beach Resort/Aruba Grand and now it's the Riu Palace.
Ok,the units are CLEAN and yes the furnishings have not been updated much butt still nice.The beds are new.
YOU have to do the All-inclusive that is what this resort is all about.

When you check-in at the timeshare desk off to the right side of the Lobby this is where you pay for this option.

Yes,there are GREAT restaurants in Aruba but you say you have been to Aruba 5X.

*Treat yourself,it is great.*

Do the AI the full week and you get the same wrist band as all the other guests.

The Main buffett is great as are there specialty Restaurants.

GREAT service,GREAT food and GREAT staff!!!

 http://www.aruba-bb.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=95049


----------



## jlf58 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks, I have stayed in RIU so know there food is good. What do you think of the specialty foods ? I know the buffet has great reviews 



arubanut said:


> *You will have a GREAT time.*
> 
> We have owned since Aruba Palm Beach Resort/Aruba Grand and now it's the Riu Palace.
> Ok,the units are CLEAN and yes the furnishings have not been updated much butt still nice.The beds are new.
> ...


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 28, 2013)

We have friends who own multiple units at the "RUI".  The timeshare owners that we know feel like stepchildren.  The units have not been updated.  None of them use the AI feature.  They are there weeks 50-52 annually and they eat out nightly.  We are at the OC during the same time and we often have dinner with them.


----------



## arubanut (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes, there are a few that will just not buy into the AI.

But the Riu has come a long way and is (((5*))) quality and service.

Our family has a week in April and a week in September and another week at LaCabana.

If you dont go AI you picked the wrong place.
That is what the Riu is all about.

Everytime we have our Friends come visit from Divi Village they tell us "you guys sure made out".

If we as owners did not do the AI we would hate the place(it is a must do!).

GREAT,GREAT service!

*Must do Nautalus Surf and Turf*,that and the main Buffet is the best.
Japanese not really into and italian was real good.


Again "you" have been to Aruba before, now is the time to TREAT yourself!
Truly the BEST AI you will find in Aruba. 

The Occidental and Divi does not even come close.


PM me i will forward you the Owner link with details.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 28, 2013)

arubanut said:


> Yes, there are a few that will just not buy into the AI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My friends owned at the Aruba Palm Beach from the day they went timeshare.  They did not pick the Riu.  They have no choice because their timeshares are now part of the Riu and they want to use their weeks on an island that they love.  They do not think that the service is wonderful.


I do not know where your friends are coming from, but compared to the Marriott, where we own three weeks, it is definitely a step or two down.


----------



## arubanut (Apr 28, 2013)

*Friends from Divi village owners since they built.

We have owned at ARUBA PALM BEACH since 1991.

You can keep Marriottville.*


*Do i miss the old Aruba Palm Beach Resort sure i do,but it's gone.*







*I remember how quiet Palm Beach was before Marriott.*
*Back then i said thank god Marriott took over*  *an empty half built Resort just sitting there a couple of years.*


----------



## budnj (May 22, 2013)

Nice pictures, what a difference!


----------



## SpikeMauler (May 22, 2013)

I'll take Marriottville all day everyday, with the occasional visit to some low rise area beaches and restaurants. Too many good restaurants to be tied down to an AI.


----------



## arubanut (May 22, 2013)

*Riu*

*Yes,but we enjoy the best of both worlds.*

1-Week AI

and the next week we get to enjoy the all the nice Restaurants and stay on Eagle Beach.

Again i will say you can keep and enjoy "Marriottville".
Our weeks usually fall on Easter and there is MUCH more room on the beach at the Riu.

Most of the time we add days to the front or back of our weeks.
We have been very lucky with Priceline and get Marriott Stellaris Resort many times.

As for Riu (((AI))), best in Aruba. 
You cannot compare what the Divi and Occidental are feeding there guests.
Been there done that,not even close.


----------



## SpikeMauler (May 22, 2013)

arubanut said:


> *Yes,but we enjoy the best of both worlds.*
> 
> 1-Week AI
> 
> ...



Fair enough. I will keep and enjoy my Marriott Aruba Ocean Club week. I'll have to stay at the RIU sometime to see what I'm missing and compare it to Marriottville.


----------



## arubanut (May 22, 2013)

We are talking All-Inclusive only now.

*Only try if you want to do AI*.

As for Timeshare itself, of course Marriott would be choice.

If one is to go AI -Riu is choice over the other main(2)AI properties.


----------

